# Ivf on maternity...



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

Appreciate this is a very very difficult question to answer as clinics and areas are different.... ..but just wondered if anyone reading has had similar experience and had any advice?

My DD is.6 months old and was our last frozen.emby.

We were fortunate for NHS.funding.so have no experience of private clinics. We are looking.at London.and.essex.area.

As we have no frozen left and considering a sibling.
.... I'm trying to decide whether I should perhaps have Ivf and.egg collection before myaternity leave ends in October..
.

I don't even know if this would be feasible in terms of time frames and if so when I should be looking to start the process with a clinic?

I'm thinking that even if it's with a view to freeze all...as taking time off for egg collection would prove difficult (It took me 7 days.to.heal previously).... And I had a difficult pregnancy resulting in hospital stays.and 3 months signed off work....so I'm not sure how accommodating my employer would.be to Ivf appointments second time round knowing this.....

Does anyone have any thoughts, advice or similar experiences?

X


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi mrsball

I'm very interested in anyone's experience as well as we have a six month old from an icsi attempt and still breastfeeding. I'd like to have another quickly if possible, or just close the chapter if it's not possible. 

We have two frozen embryos so a slightly different situation. But what are your concerns? Our clinic said we could go ahead once I had started periods again. Perhaps a conversation with a clinic will help you? Remember one pregnancy and birth are normally very different from another - at least I hope they are! So try not to expect that another pregnancy would be as hard xxx


----------

